# Filly



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Certain breeds grow up until 6 so with out more info no one can say.


----------



## Bright (Aug 18, 2014)

Shes an APHA light build


----------



## Bright (Aug 18, 2014)

Shes an APHA light build


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

There is no really tried and true way to predict height. Most things are a guess. And yes tall horses can produce short horses.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Who told you they were 17hh? Did you measure them? I know MANY people who have horses, breed them, train, etc but can't guess a horse's height to save their life. I would be amazed to find that both horses, given their breed, were that tall and if the filly was going to be she would be well over 14hh by now. My FjordXQH mare was 14hh at 2 and she topped out at 14.1


----------



## Bright (Aug 18, 2014)

They showed us the parents of the filly. I'll try to put a pic of her on here


----------



## Bright (Aug 18, 2014)

The previous owner did* When we went to go look at her


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Tall horses can produce short offspring, short horses can produce tall offspring. Offspring are usually around the height of their parents but it is common enough for them to be considerably shorter or taller than their parents. Nutrition can also play a role in a horse reaching their potential height.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

my appy was 14.2hh at 3, and hit 15hh this summer at 4. I don't see her getting any bigger.

The filly my bo had that string tested 17hh was 15hh as a yearling.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Her withers and butt will catch up, but I'm not sure she will get much taller at her age, although she may grow a little. She will do a lot more filling out though. I think 14hh is the perfect height, although I like smaller horses.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

horses can grow up to age 5. they do go through stages. She could be just a late bloomer.
she may only get to 15h or stay at 14.2 or so. Genetics grand sire and dam sizes, nutrition play a role. 
Has she been kept fit and fed this entire time ? I had some 1/4 horses that stayed shorter until age 4 and then they grew 2 inches to a full hand and a half, and then filled out .


----------



## Bright (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes, she gets fed grain and hay, and is at a very good weight


I've got a yearling that bigger than her, i think he hits 14.2 ish i haven't measured him and he starting to grow now


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

My fiance's paint was out of a 14.2hh mare and a 15hh stud. he is 16.2hh! So if that is possible i would think the opposite would be.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah it's tough to know. Genetics can be funny and unpredictable. My mare's sire and dam were 14.1 and 14.2 hh respectively and she is 15hh. She has a filly by a 16.1hh sire who is sitting at about 13.2 at 5 months and string tests to be 15.3 at adult height. Would a string test at this age predict anything?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

The string test is supposed to be pretty darn close, but I'm not sure what age that you're supposed to string them at or if it matters.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> The string test is supposed to be pretty darn close, but I'm not sure what age that you're supposed to string them at or if it matters.


it has to be after 6 months to be accurate. I tested a gelding once that was 15.1hh as a two year old, but string tested 16.2hh. No body beleived it, but he did indeed hit 16.2hh. I string tested him again, at 6, to see if the measurement was the same, and it was. string tests 16.5 inches, which converts to 16.2hh.


----------

